# Engraved Gun



## Lundman (Apr 27, 2007)

My son has received an Ithaca Model 37 shotgun for his birthday. This gun was purchased by my father in law from a friend. The original owner was the friends father, who is now dead. The only issue is that the gun has the original owners name and drivers license number engraved on it. 
If my son (or I) are checked by a CO while hunting, how can I prove that it is my sons? I do not want to carry a bill of sale or otherwise for the next 50 years?
It would be tough to remove the engraving w/o compromising the receiver.
Lundman


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Why would a CO be interested in ownership of the gun? Hopefully you have a bill of sale in a safe place.


----------



## wrenchman (Jun 23, 2003)

he has to prove you stole it not the other way around and if has was to run the lic he would find a dead man.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You should be able to register it in your name. I know I said that word everyone hates to hear with firearms. But you should be able to take the bill of sale and go to the County Sherriffs office and have it registered in your name.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

bigcountrysg said:


> You should be able to register it in your name. I know I said that word everyone hates to hear with firearms. But you should be able to take the bill of sale and go to the County Sherriffs office and have it registered in your name.


 I have never heard of a shot gun being registered. You dont have to prove anything.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> I have never heard of a shot gun being registered. You dont have to prove anything.


It is a smart thing to do. They put your information on record to go with the firearm. If it gets stolen they can run the serial number and the gun will come back to you. I have one shotgun registered I know Lenawee County used to do it. I am not sure if they still do or not.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is a non-issue. There are plenty of guns used with others names & initials on them. If it's yours/the families no worries.

If someone wanted to you could go to an FFL(most likely at sale/transfer/gifting time) & let them run the 4473 form with you. Of course you have to with an out of state transfer or purchase from a dealer/FFL. As a buyer I'd rather not do this if not required. I can see where it may give some peace of mind to some sellers. It would also add $40 or so to the transaction cost.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Lundman said:


> ...If my son (or I) are checked by a CO while hunting, how can I prove that it is my sons? I do not want to carry a bill of sale or otherwise for the next 50 years?
> It would be tough to remove the engraving w/o compromising the receiver.
> Lundman


Don't worry about it, as stated, non issue.


----------



## Lundman (Apr 27, 2007)

I appreciate your replays.
Lundman


----------

